
CoinDash gets ready to fly with WINGS DAO - egg_head
https://www.coindash.io/single-post/2017/05/15/CoinDash-gets-ready-to-fly-with-WINGS-DAO
======
egg_head
this is regarding an ICO, you all know what that is I hope ;)

